# Searching for more info...James Moses & Lenny Brown



## gsdplease (Jul 17, 2012)

I went to my first Dog show in my area. At the end of the show, I was on the hunt to take photos of the GS. I briefly spoke to a guy that was with a GS. I asked if it was his and he told me that it belonged to James Moses. After I took a few shots I mentioned how much I would love to have a GS. 
That's when he tells me that I just missed Moses, but he has many GS & I could probably get one from him. And that Lenny Brown is his manager.

I think Moses handled the GS too but does anyone know if he does breed?
Is there a website or email that I can contact them for more info?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Jimmy Moses is a major handler of GSD, travels all over. He handled Manhattan to his Westminster Best In Show and has handled some of the top winning GSD ever.
I believe he and his wife breed, not sure of their kennel name though. Just go online and google Jimmy Moses, I think his wife is Sherrie.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

They own Kaleef GSDs. Their website is currently down. I can PM you if you want more info on my experience in dealing with Sheree.


----------



## gsdplease (Jul 17, 2012)

That would be great marbury!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Done! Good luck!


----------



## gsdplease (Jul 17, 2012)

marbury I replied back to you 

thanks for the help!


----------

